# So what are you going to do instead?



## bluewolf (Mar 25, 2020)

So, whilst we're on "partial" lockdown, and the Golf Courses are shut. What are you going to do instead of golf?

Me, as long as some deliveries are allowed, I'm going to set up my home brewing equipment and brew up some ales.. Been a few years, but some nice hoppy IPA's fermenting away in the garage should keep me out of trouble for a few months..

If they stop all deliveries (so I can't get my hops etc), then I'm going to learn the guitar finally.. And with a captive audience to play for as well.......


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 25, 2020)

Decorate & lots of running.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 25, 2020)

Working on my Spanglish, to make it more like Spanish.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm working on being half the man I was a couple of weeks ago......
Well, half might be a bit far but 3/4 would be a start


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Mar 25, 2020)

So far, I've been socializing on internet forums, getting depressed watching cable news, and getting a little bit of air walking my dog.  
The dogs sniff noses to say hello but the humans stay at least six feet apart.
No hugs and kisses with friends, that's for sure.
Although you guys are British, not Italian, so you probably don't have much of that anyway.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 25, 2020)

Paint the house  & prune the trees in the garden. (Used to be a tree surgeon a lifetime ago - hope I still have the physical ability...)


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 25, 2020)

If I get really bored I may well get out my watercolours and try painting again.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 25, 2020)

Weeded the front and most of the back garden already. Will keep the lawns nice and trimmed, and probably wash and wax all the cars in the house. The joys of being furloughed.


----------



## Twire (Mar 25, 2020)

I like the idea of home brew it's something I've always fancied doing. Think I'll now do a bit of research and try and get a kit.


----------



## fundy (Mar 25, 2020)

Been injured and not played, hopefully nearly over the injury (albeit have another small one too) and was about to start hitting balls again sigh

Been renovating the house pretty much full time for 18 mths, obviously all but finished and little left to do 

No sports markets to bet/trade 


So for me its exercise (mainly pilates, exercise bike and when Im feeling a bit stronger the kettlebells will come out)

Other than that trying to do some learning. Am already doing some further poker study using solvers (so so dull sadly) and am relearning how to play chess (having been stuffed by an old friend a handful of times online the last few nights!) If anyones really bad and wants a game on chess.com let me know!

Once the government finally issues the support its offering for self employed I will make sure Im fully versed in whats in there then will look to offer some advice/support for those using my accounting background. Am already doing a fair bit of reading on the small business help but seems to be a lot of help/support going that way already


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 25, 2020)

I've ordered some jigsaw puzzles and I'm going to learn to knit. Neither are something I've ever done...bought a cracking little learn to knit kit a few weeks ago all ready for lockdown. Right now weather too nice so have been cycling but think Sunday the needles might be opened.


----------



## Siolag (Mar 25, 2020)

Working on my flexibility and strength for golf. Running. Doing more crosswords than normal. A few beers.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm going to work whenever my boss txts me asking if I can come in

Other than that time at home with family


----------



## IanM (Mar 25, 2020)

Still able to work from home but in free times there will be Decorating and gardening

  ....Donna has taken up her knitting needles ....for first time she was at school


----------



## Imurg (Mar 25, 2020)

Can people who are going to DIY - yes, You Fragger - please be careful with your tools.
Now's not the best time to be going to a hospital with a cut, sliced or mashed finger or hand....
Take care eh..?


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 25, 2020)

I've locked myself in my room. So will master putting from 8 ft on a flat surface. 

That's gotta help my game surely? 
Also have exercise bike upstairs so will try and drop a little weight.


----------



## fundy (Mar 25, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Can people who are going to DIY - yes, You Fragger - please be careful with your tools.
Now's not the best time to be going to a hospital with a cut, sliced or mashed finger or hand....
Take care eh..?

Click to expand...

no comment!


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 25, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			So, whilst we're on "partial" lockdown, and the Golf Courses are shut. What are you going to do instead of golf?

Me, as long as some deliveries are allowed, I'm going to set up my home brewing equipment and brew up some ales.. Been a few years, but some nice hoppy IPA's fermenting away in the garage should keep me out of trouble for a few months..

If they stop all deliveries (so I can't get my hops etc), then I'm going to learn the guitar finally.. And with a captive audience to play for as well.......
		
Click to expand...

Please give them my sympathy😁😁


----------



## bobmac (Mar 25, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I've ordered some jigsaw puzzles and I'm going to learn to knit. Neither are something I've ever done...bought a cracking little learn to knit kit a few weeks ago all ready for lockdown. Right now weather too nice so have been cycling but think *Sunday the needles might be opened.*

Click to expand...


Were you custom fitted for them?


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 25, 2020)

Twire said:



			I like the idea of home brew it's something I've always fancied doing. Think I'll now do a bit of research and try and get a kit.
		
Click to expand...

Get a Grainfather and go all in.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 25, 2020)

fundy said:



			no comment!
		
Click to expand...

Pahahahaha


----------



## Crow (Mar 25, 2020)

This is the busiest time of the year for bonsai so rather than neglect my paltry collection like I usually do, I hope to get some work done on them and have them looking half decent.

Yes, that makes two social outcast hobbies)


----------



## fundy (Mar 25, 2020)

Crow said:



			This is the busiest time of the year for bonsai so rather than neglect my paltry collection like I usually do, I hope to get some work done on them and have them looking half decent.

Yes, that makes two social outcast hobbies)
		
Click to expand...


surely you could start cleaning and polishing all of your clubs Nick, hard to think you'd get through them all


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 25, 2020)

Have cleaned and polished the cars. I need to clean the windows, and jet wash the patio. 

Trouble is, I have hay fever out side, and allergic to my cats inside. I can't win.

Allergies suck.


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 25, 2020)

Been painting bathrooms and working in the garden, lots of tidying up to do and digging getting ready to plant vegetables, but I’m getting fed up already with the words ‘ another thing you can do’ 😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 25, 2020)

Plan to give my dodgy back a nice long rest and actually enjoy some simple down time and enjoy being with HID for a bit


----------



## Crow (Mar 25, 2020)

fundy said:



			surely you could start cleaning and polishing all of your clubs Nick, hard to think you'd get through them all 

Click to expand...

That's another project, anything really to keep away from the list of DIY stuff my wife is making.


----------



## Twire (Mar 25, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Get a Grainfather and go all in. 

Click to expand...

Think I might be running before I can walk with one of those 😮


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 25, 2020)

Keeping a diary 

just finished day two-
same as page one.


----------



## arnieboy (Mar 25, 2020)

Starting working from home at the end the week allowing me to share responsibility with  my wife for my dependent father in law.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 25, 2020)

gardening and apparently decorating


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 25, 2020)

Twire said:



			Think I might be running before I can walk with one of those 😮
		
Click to expand...

There are loads of guides on YouTube - it’d be a challenge at least!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 25, 2020)

oh and i might even start my own Youtube channel highlighting  what a funny guy i am and maybe a blog


----------



## Imurg (Mar 25, 2020)

I may start crowdfunding to pay off Patrick to not start a YouTube channel and blog...


----------



## Wolf (Mar 25, 2020)

Going back to old school military training. Today was day 1 dug out my boots, chucked on old pair of my combats and went out in the fields behind me did a nice little 18miler and didn't see a soul, so gonna do a few a week and workout at home each day. 

Also going to try to turn my hand to writing which I've always wanted to do.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 25, 2020)

Mountain biking in the local woods, did a few decent drop offs earlier which I've been too scared of doing before.
I imagine I'll be gardening a fair bit as well. 
Was hoping to start stripping the dining room to transform it into our new living room but the missus has taken it over and using it as an office


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 25, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Today was day 1 dug out my boots, chucked on old pair of my combats and went out in the fields behind me did a nice little 18miler
		
Click to expand...

Like you do


----------



## chellie (Mar 25, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			gardening and apparently decorating

Click to expand...

Same here.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 25, 2020)

Wolf said:



*Going back to old school military training*. Today was day 1 dug out my boots, chucked on old pair of my combats and went out in the fields behind me did a nice little 18miler and didn't see a soul, so gonna do a few a week and workout at home each day.

Also going to try to turn my hand to writing which I've always wanted to do.
		
Click to expand...

Can you spot what I dug out today to add to my “training regime”


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 25, 2020)

I’ve got a really nice Takamine guitar, but never played it. I’d love to use this time to learn, especially as one of my co workers is a very skilled player and has offered to teach me. 

Still officially full time working from home though, so at the minute there isn’t really the time, especially with the 6 month old baby.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 25, 2020)

Once I'm out of isolation myself and Mrs Colch will be using the time to increase the stock levels for her crafting business - we've got the raw materials, just need to get them made in to products. It looks as though almost all of her events this year will be wiped out so will be looking to get her into a good place when it all kicks off again for (hopefully) a few events in September and then her Xmas events.


----------



## Fish (Mar 25, 2020)

I’m going to disagree with as many people on here as possible so they get wound up at home and fcuk up what they’re trying to do, because I’ve got nowt to do, but hope to get back out on road ASAP.


----------



## IainP (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Wolf (Mar 25, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Like you do 

Click to expand...

On Friday I'll be adding the bergen to make it proper like the old days. 😳


pauldj42 said:



			Can you spot what I dug out today to add to my “training regime”
View attachment 29490

Click to expand...

Nice 👍


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 25, 2020)

Wolf said:



			On Friday I'll be adding the bergen to make it proper like the old days. 😳

Nice 👍
		
Click to expand...

Over 25yrs old, still in crackin condition.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 25, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Over 25yrs old, still in crackin condition.

Click to expand...

Good kit well looked after will last a lift time. 

I actually really enjoyed today in my boots and off road yomping, I got a bit nostalgic in fact, so will add the bergen and ramp it up by the end of this lockdown I'm going to see if I can still do the 30 miler Commando final run with full weight in the allotted time.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 25, 2020)

Got a state of the art flight simulator which has been neglected of late to the point where the Trident cockpit has become unfamiliar. Can "fly" the Comet, but need to do a conversion course for the Trident.😁


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 25, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Good kit well looked after will last a lift time.

I actually really enjoyed today in my boots and off road yomping, I got a bit nostalgic in fact, so will add the bergen and ramp it up by the end of this lockdown I'm going to see if I can still do the 30 miler Commando final run with full weight in the allotted time.
		
Click to expand...

Booty’s never change, mental! Hoofin effort though mate.

Ex-Booty mate is a Beefeater and with the Tower closed he’s set up a make-shift gym in the Tower and getting some of the old boys involved!

Beastin the poor sods.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 25, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Booty’s never change, mental! Hoofin effort though mate.

Ex-Booty mate is a Beefeater and with the Tower closed he’s set up a make-shift gym in the Tower and getting some of the old boys involved!

Beastin the poor sods.

Click to expand...

Its because we get bored easily and beasting us is the best way to wear us out and prevent us doing stupid things. Effectively every Booty is a toddler seeking attention that the grown ups want to wear out and take a nap to stop us being naughty😂

I'd be intrigued in someone doing a mental assessment on a few of us though, imagine they'd need to section a few😳😂

Good man get them old Beefys fit again.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm gonna be working, working and working until this is over or I catch the virus!

30 hours extra so far this week and talk of compulsory 12 hour shifts from Monday and if our numbers continue to drop we'll be told all rest days are also cancelled.

Hope you all enjoy your home brew kits, decorating, gardening, etc etc etc.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 25, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			Keeping a diary

just finished day two-
same as page one.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 25, 2020)

Fish said:



			I’m going to disagree with as many people on here as possible so they get wound up at home and fcuk up what they’re trying to do, because I’ve got nowt to do, but hope to get back out on road ASAP.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but I don't agree with that attitude  ,


----------



## Siolag (Mar 26, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I'm gonna be working, working and working until this is over or I catch the virus!

30 hours extra so far this week and talk of compulsory 12 hour shifts from Monday and if our numbers continue to drop we'll be told all rest days are also cancelled.

Hope you all enjoy your home brew kits, decorating, gardening, etc etc etc.
		
Click to expand...

Too easy to forget those that are still "out" at work. Whatever it is you do, its clearly something essential. Stay safe!


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 26, 2020)

Fish said:



			I’m going to disagree with as many people on here as possible so they get wound up at home and fcuk up what they’re trying to do, because I’ve got nowt to do, but hope to get back out on road ASAP.
		
Click to expand...

Just normal service then...


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			Keeping a diary

just finished day two-
same as page one.
		
Click to expand...

why not start a blog and put it on line


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2020)

saw this on the mizuno FB
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2601807936697350&set=gm.10163532599700392&type=3&theater


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 26, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Mountain biking in the local woods, did a few decent drop offs earlier which I've been too scared of doing before.
I imagine I'll be gardening a fair bit as well.
Was hoping to start stripping the dining room to transform it into our new living room but the missus has taken it over and using it as an office 

Click to expand...

Is it really a great idea to be doing drop offs right now, esp ones you don't know you can do?


----------



## Rooter (Mar 26, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Is it really a great idea to be doing drop offs right now, esp ones you don't know you can do?
		
Click to expand...

I was gonna take up parkour as the hospitals have nowt better to do


----------



## Slab (Mar 26, 2020)

Working from home for a week now, it just means longer and more irregular shifts, far more tiring, far more stress because I don’t know if it’ll all turn out to be pointless anyway & no chance to pop out for socialising or a dip in the ocean

I did promise Yoda I’d pop back to finish what I’d started but just thinking it’s a helluva drive so I’ll probably leave it


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 26, 2020)

I ordered a practise net (one of those cheap ones you put up like a tent) and some foam balls so I can keep my swing going at least, hit balls for 20 minutes every now and again. For exercise I've been going out for a 4.25k run every couple of days... well to be honest about twice a week, lol. I already play guitar so that's something I can do... I've been toying with the idea of sending some acoustic vids out via my band's page but not sure about that really. 

In the daytime hours I'm still working from home anyway so it's not like I have days to fill, just the evenings. The weekends without footy or golf are going to be harder. Undoubtedly the missus is going to keep attempting to get me to do boring things like painting the house and whatnot. Must resist that at all costs or the depression will be tenfold.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 26, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Is it really a great idea to be doing drop offs right now, esp ones you don't know you can do?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is, and I can do them I just didn't have the bottle until we spent the day riding at Hamsterley last week.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 26, 2020)

In the winter I only play once a week, in the summer, 1-3 times depending on work commitments so not really much change for me.  It will give me a better chance to work on the lawn though.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 26, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			oh and i might even start my own Youtube channel highlighting  what a funny guy i am and maybe a blog

Click to expand...

Great news. 

Some golf ball reviews would be most welcome


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 26, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Yes it is, and I can do them I just didn't have the bottle until we spent the day riding at Hamsterley last week.
		
Click to expand...

You really don't get it?


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 26, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			You really don't get it?
		
Click to expand...

😴


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Yes it is, and I can do them I just didn't have the bottle until we spent the day riding at Hamsterley last week.
		
Click to expand...

the bottle does as you get older thats for sure, used to be able to decend climbs at high speed when i was in my 20's and 30's now about 20mph has me sheer hitting myself, thank god for brakes


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 26, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			You really don't get it?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe he does. Maybe he’s competent enough to take stuff we would end up in plaster from.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 26, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Maybe he does. Maybe he’s competent enough to take stuff we would end up in plaster from.
		
Click to expand...

For sure, but trying new stuff, right now? Great idea. I used to mountain bike alot, and it doesn't take much to come off on the most innocuous stuff. Bust my ribs quite a few times. Wet tree roots.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 26, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I'm gonna be working, working and working until this is over or I catch the virus!

30 hours extra so far this week and talk of compulsory 12 hour shifts from Monday and if our numbers continue to drop we'll be told all rest days are also cancelled.

Hope you all enjoy your home brew kits, decorating, gardening, etc etc etc.
		
Click to expand...

Jebus.

Appreciate your efforts mate.

Treat yourself to an exotic hand made shaft for your driver with all the overtime


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 26, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			For sure, but trying new stuff, right now? Great idea. I used to mountain bike alot, and it doesn't take much to come off on the most innocuous stuff. Bust my ribs quite a few times. Wet tree roots.
		
Click to expand...

Should of kept your stabilisers on.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 26, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Jebus.

Appreciate your efforts mate.

Treat yourself to an exotic hand made shaft for your driver with all the overtime
		
Click to expand...

Haha. Certainly don't need anymore golf equipment, maybe a head start on next year's fees Craig!


----------



## Lump (Mar 26, 2020)

Not Stopped working, essential worker. Work all night, sleep all day.
Rinse and repeat for the next month. Racking up mileage so we can avoid staying in the few open hotels.
Thankfully working on track you isolate from the general public 99% of the time.


----------



## DRW (Mar 26, 2020)

I went for a ride around the estate on the reindeer last night, helps to past the time.

Otherwise, work is much busier than normal trying to help businesses though this terrible time and personal taking it easy after work, enjoying the company of the wife like normal, doing some gardening and practising a little on the golf swing.


----------



## Jensen (Mar 26, 2020)

I've been going for a good walk the last few days just to get some exercise. Helps with the well being and keeps the cabin fever at bay


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 26, 2020)

Some of the little DIY jobs I've been meaning to do for years...


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 26, 2020)

Today's highlight has been cleaning the pigeon poo off our old caravan cover as it's too small for our upgrade , will be moving it on via the bay in August 😁😉


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Mar 26, 2020)

I walk Molly, my Welsh Terrorist Terrier.  It's great. The dogs still sniff noses to say hello while the humans maintain social distancing.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Mar 26, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Its because we get bored easily and beasting us is the best way to wear us out and prevent us doing stupid things. Effectively every Booty is a toddler seeking attention that the grown ups want to wear out and take a nap to stop us being naughty😂

I'd be intrigued in someone doing a mental assessment on a few of us though, imagine they'd need to section a few😳😂

Good man get them old Beefys fit again.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't even look after the Falklands for us.🙄


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 26, 2020)

Lump said:



			Not Stopped working, essential worker. Work all night, sleep all day.
Rinse and repeat for the next month. Racking up mileage so we can avoid staying in the few open hotels.
Thankfully working on track you isolate from the general public 99% of the time.
		
Click to expand...

Stay safe on your commute James


----------



## Wolf (Mar 26, 2020)

ferenezejohn said:



			Couldn't even look after the Falklands for us.🙄
		
Click to expand...

Considering I was barely out of my dad's nutsack and was only 18months old not sure you can lay the blame directly on me for that one🙄


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 26, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Considering I was barely out of my dad's nutsack and was only 18months old not sure you can lay the blame directly on me for that one🙄
		
Click to expand...

I’m sure (hope) that’s an attempt at humour, if it is he needs a lesson in emoji’s.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 26, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			I’m sure (hope) that’s an attempt at humour, if it is he needs a lesson in emoji’s. 

Click to expand...

You'd hope so wouldn't you 🤷🏻‍♂️
Irony of the post is there's been articles and books released since giving the actual account of what happened that changes things but never mind I'll take the blame instead 😉😂


----------



## ferenezejohn (Mar 26, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Considering I was barely out of my dad's nutsack and was only 18months old not sure you can lay the blame directly on me for that one🙄
		
Click to expand...

No blame just a wind up! I had not long left 3 para when it happened, lost some good mates.
Good luck with the yomping, I'll carry on tabbing 😂😂


----------



## Captainron (Mar 26, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Considering I was barely out of my dad's nutsack and was only 18months old not sure you can lay the blame directly on me for that one🙄
		
Click to expand...

It was @Fish’s fault.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 26, 2020)

Lump said:



			Not Stopped working, essential worker. Work all night, sleep all day.
Rinse and repeat for the next month. Racking up mileage so we can avoid staying in the few open hotels.
Thankfully working on track you isolate from the general public 99% of the time.
		
Click to expand...

At least the roads should be a little free'er James. Sounds very hectic but at least you're not kicking your heels at home. Take care with all that travelling THIS is not a time to be needing Hospital treatment.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 26, 2020)

ferenezejohn said:



			No blame just a wind up! I had not long left 3 para when it happened, lost some good mates.
Good luck with the yomping, I'll carry on tabbing 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Fair play fella, out of interest where did you lot do your jump training after P Coy? Did mine when I went to recce troop but was at Brize for that part


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 26, 2020)

Today I cut my fringe...looks ok...without my specs on!


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 26, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Today I cut my fringe...looks ok...without my specs on!
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, you'll not be seen for 3 weeks.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Mar 26, 2020)

Was supposed to be playing golf up North Berwick this weekend, instead its Spring Cleaning and some decorating... got 3 weeks so its a marathon not a sprint to get it all completed


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 26, 2020)

Catching up on all the jobs i didn't do last year!


----------



## Dando (Mar 26, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Can people who are going to DIY - yes, You Fragger - please be careful with your tools.
Now's not the best time to be going to a hospital with a cut, sliced or mashed finger or hand....
Take care eh..?

Click to expand...

Nothing worse than fragger waving his tool about


----------



## Imurg (Mar 26, 2020)

Dando said:



			Nothing worse than fragger waving his tool about
		
Click to expand...

I'm trying to think of something witty to answer that with but on this occasion....couldn't agree more..


----------



## ferenezejohn (Mar 26, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Fair play fella, out of interest where did you lot do your jump training after P Coy? Did mine when I went to recce troop but was at Brize for that part
		
Click to expand...

RAF Abingdon, holiday camp. Done some recruiting in Arbroath earl seventies, stored our weapons in HMS Condor armoury.


----------



## Twire (Mar 26, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Today I cut my fringe...looks ok...without my specs on!
		
Click to expand...

My wife did hers yesterday..... think she was standing on the wrong leg 😮🙂


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 26, 2020)

After getting told off for mountain biking yesterday  I decided to get my chainsaw out today and cut down a couple of bush things ready for my new veggie patch I'm going to make.
I went out mountain biking after though  no drop offs this time, just down some flow trails and general walking paths, good long ride though.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 26, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			After getting told off for mountain biking yesterday  I decided to get my chainsaw out today and cut down a couple of bush things ready for my new veggie patch I'm going to make.
I went out mountain biking after though  no drop offs this time, just down some flow trails and general walking paths, good long ride though.
		
Click to expand...

Are you daft! Using a chainsaw, are you trained?


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 26, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Are you daft! Using a chainsaw, are you trained? 

Click to expand...

Trained? He has a black belt in chaining things up... oops, wrong forum!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 26, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Trained? He has a black belt in chaining things up... oops, wrong forum!
		
Click to expand...

He needs chaining to the couch!


----------



## Wolf (Mar 26, 2020)

ferenezejohn said:



			RAF Abingdon, holiday camp. Done some recruiting in Arbroath earl seventies, stored our weapons in HMS Condor armoury.
		
Click to expand...

Think that became an RLC base didn't it. HMS Condor or RM Condor as I know it nowadays many a good memory of being based there with 45. What with this lock down I'd be tempted to go back if they'd have me 😂


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 26, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			He needs chaining to the couch! 

Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣
It was a very simple job in fairness 😇
Going to have to burn all this stuff now 🤔


----------



## ferenezejohn (Mar 26, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Think that became an RLC base didn't it. HMS Condor or RM Condor as I know it nowadays many a good memory of being based there with 45. What with this lock down I'd be tempted to go back if they'd have me 😂
		
Click to expand...

Those were the days.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 26, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			🤣🤣🤣
It was a very simple job in fairness 😇
Going to have to burn all this stuff now 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Good plan! Get it above 40* for 20 mins, easily achieved and you'll kill every known germ.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 26, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Good plan! Get it above 40* for 20 mins, easily achieved and you'll kill every known germ.
		
Click to expand...

Enough Bri, don’t encourage him to play with fire!


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 26, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Enough Bri, don’t encourage him to play with fire!

Click to expand...

Jeez! Can you imagine Martyn with a flamethrower!?!?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 26, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Jeez! Can you imagine Martyn with a flamethrower!?!?
		
Click to expand...

Whilst riding his bike, chainsaw in the other hand! I dread to think what he’s got planned for the weekend.


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 26, 2020)

Still classed as a keyworker at the moment so will be working, although vastly reduced hours. Leisure time will be flight simming, and I might start looking at getting back into the online atc side of it


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 26, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Whilst riding his bike, chainsaw in the other hand! I dread to think what he’s got planned for the weekend.

Click to expand...

You did say weekend?


----------



## Slime (Mar 26, 2020)

I have a guitar that I can neither play or tune!
I have a set of stings for it, but I'm sure I could even get that all wrong.
This is it, a thing of much beauty!















Can anyone recommend any online tuition?
It needs to be played!


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 26, 2020)

Slime said:



			I have a guitar that I can neither play or tune!
I have a set of stings for it, but I'm sure I could even get that all wrong.
This is it, a thing of much beauty!















Can anyone recommend any online tuition?
It needs to be played!
		
Click to expand...

Think the guys site is called Justin Guitar, he does some great stuff for all abilities.


----------



## chellie (Mar 26, 2020)

OK, HID has now been furloughed. So.......... we are going to both do yoga tomorrow morning. Should be interesting.


----------



## Wilson (Mar 26, 2020)

Still working, it’s been manic whilst we’ve got everyone setup at home, but hoping things will quieten down so we can do some of the projects that have always been on the back burner.

Home wise, I’m going to clean & re-point the patio, and generally get ahead of the garden.


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 26, 2020)

Slime said:



			I have a guitar that I can neither play or tune!
I have a set of stings for it, but I'm sure I could even get that all wrong.
This is it, a thing of much beauty!















Can anyone recommend any online tuition?
It needs to be played!
		
Click to expand...

Justinguitar.com


----------



## IainP (Mar 26, 2020)

Not these..
https://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news...u7zB-qGl6bShh5_10yjTii_ESt-kyimJPFJJnfvXet6WY


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 27, 2020)

chellie said:



			OK, HID has now been furloughed. So.......... we are going to both do yoga tomorrow morning. Should be interesting.
		
Click to expand...

We need a pic of Simon in his leotard 😍


----------



## chellie (Mar 27, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			We need a pic of Simon in his leotard 😍
		
Click to expand...

Who says he will be wearing one


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 27, 2020)

chellie said:



			Who says he will be wearing one

Click to expand...

Ooooohhhh kinky😂😂


----------



## BrianM (Mar 27, 2020)

Went out for a run this morning, just over 5k in 30mins, blowing out of my backside to be fair.
Bonus going out at 05:45 is no one is about 😂😂


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 27, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Went out for a run this morning, just over 5k in 30mins, blowing out of my backside to be fair.
Bonus going out at 05:45 is no one is about 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Yea... That's what my lads have been doing... Out at first light, back indoors for a shower and then fire up laptops...


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 27, 2020)

Who'd have thought knitting could be so hard and frustrating (bit like golf)! A number of attempts to cast on, and uncast on and packed it away for another day.

Jigsaw puzzles arrived yesterday so might have a go later. Don't like to rush things...make them last!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 27, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Who'd have thought knitting could be so hard and frustrating (bit like golf)! A number of attempts to cast on, and uncast on and packed it away for another day.

Jigsaw puzzles arrived yesterday so might have a go later. Don't like to rush things...make them last!
		
Click to expand...

Please send knitting and unwanted jigsaws to Dangerous Dan aka Beezerk.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Mar 27, 2020)

I drove to a disused quarry yesterday, about a mile away, where we walk the dog. I took a tube of balls & a couple of clubs onto a playing field there which is mown but no longer used. There was nobody else about. I know I can't drive there under current regulations but I can ride a bike, with the gear strapped to my crossbar. It's exercise, nowhere does it say what kind of exercise is allowed. 

I'm also swinging a weighted club every day. I'll have muscles like Bryson du Chamberpot when the crisis is over.


----------



## SatchFan (Mar 27, 2020)

Pressure washing everything I can in the garden today if only to drown out the noise from the two screaming brats next door.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 27, 2020)

Mad axeman today. I'm just having a breather from digging out the roots of the two bushes I chopped down yesterday, got a hatchet to hack at the big roots 
Did the first bush in 20 minutes, the 2nd larger one is beginning to take the pash


----------



## chellie (Mar 27, 2020)

chellie said:



			OK, HID has now been furloughed. So.......... we are going to both do yoga tomorrow morning. Should be interesting.
		
Click to expand...

We are not flexible. HID less so than me. Scrubbed the 30 day Yoga with Adriene at the moment and going for her Beginners one instead.


----------



## chellie (Mar 27, 2020)

We have discovered that the big lilac tree in the front garden isn't big. It was swamped by ivy that was like a tree. Green bin is full and it was only emptied yesterday. We have loads more tidying/sorting out to do


----------



## Imurg (Mar 27, 2020)

They've suspended our garden bin collection s and the local tips are closed so we've got nowhere for the garden excess to go..
Not that I'm doing it yet..still got 10 days behind bars.... but when I get out....


----------



## chellie (Mar 27, 2020)

Imurg said:



			They've suspended our garden bin collection s and the local tips are closed so we've got nowhere for the garden excess to go..
Not that I'm doing it yet..still got 10 days behind bars.... but when I get out....
		
Click to expand...

Yep, our tip closed on Monday night and I think the recycling bins collection will be cancelled soon.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 27, 2020)

SaintHacker said:



			Still classed as a keyworker at the moment so will be working, although vastly reduced hours. Leisure time will be flight simming, and I might start looking at getting back into the online atc side of it
		
Click to expand...

Hi, tried all that online stuff years ago when it was dial up, would you believe.
Uncanny it was, speaking to : a woman in Alaska, a chap in Oklahoma, someone in the West Country, and IIRC Canada.
All trying to shoot each other down.😀
''Twas a bit iffy connection wise, but voices linked well.
I now fly civilian ( except WW1. Over Flanders Field).  Classic planes like the Comet, 1-11, etc. Almost real VCs, authentic autopilots etc.
I was proficient at Falcon 4 once, but forgotten too much now.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 27, 2020)

Today I went for a 4m run - and didn't die...result. Then had some more sunny snuggles with Daisy in the garden. Weather set to change tomorrow.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 27, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Mad axeman today. I'm just having a breather from digging out the roots of the two bushes I chopped down yesterday, got a hatchet to hack at the big roots 
Did the first bush in 20 minutes, the 2nd larger one is beginning to take the pash 

Click to expand...

You'll be glad to get back to work for some rest...


----------



## McToot the Bandit (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm going to get back to what obsessed me before coming back to golf last year...

My prized UK-made Feline guitar. I have another 5 or 6 guitars for variation...


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 27, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			You'll be glad to get back to work for some rest...
		
Click to expand...

Took two hours to get the beast out, my back is a bit sore but I'm hoping wine will soothe the pain


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 28, 2020)

Have also chopped something down. A laurel tree by my gate. It block light into the house, and is way too close in terms of potential root damage. It was way over roof height, but is now about 4ft tall.
Chopping it up for fire wood, and disposal is taking a lot longer than I thought though! 

Having a rest.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 28, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Have also chopped something down. A laurel tree by my gate. It block light into the house, and is way too close in terms of potential root damage. It was way over roof height, but is now about 4ft tall.
Chopping it up for fire wood, and disposal is taking a lot longer than I thought though!

Having a rest.
		
Click to expand...

Don’t you need a licence for that? Someone will shop you 🤣 also be careful with you old man back !


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm watching the full final round of the 2016 Open on SKY Sports. Didn't see it when on, missed the Henrik vs Fat Phil dual on the last day. Great round to watch though. Albeit 4 years later.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 28, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Have also chopped something down. A laurel tree by my gate. It block light into the house, and is way too close in terms of potential root damage. It was way over roof height, but is now about 4ft tall.
Chopping it up for fire wood, and disposal is taking a lot longer than I thought though!

Having a rest.
		
Click to expand...

Do you want to borrow my chainsaw?


----------



## DCB (Mar 28, 2020)

Still working from home at the moment. If I get some downtime I might break out the fly tying vice and refill the fly box in the hope I can get out fishing before the season ends 😉

Other than that it'll be working in the garden as the weather improves.


----------



## DaveR (Mar 28, 2020)

Tempted to get the bike out the garage but it's blowing a hoolie here right now.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 28, 2020)

Gardening paused as it's awful outside so I'm going to crack open the cans and make a curry 🍻


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 28, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Do you want to borrow my chainsaw? 

Click to expand...

Chain saws scare the jeez out of me


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 28, 2020)

therod said:



			Don’t you need a licence for that? Someone will shop you 🤣 also be careful with you old man back !
		
Click to expand...

Nah, Laurel is just a big weed.

Thanks for the sentiment young un.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 28, 2020)

Today I found a list of the jobs that needed doing 2 years ago so I have added a few more.


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 28, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Hi, tried all that online stuff years ago when it was dial up, would you believe.
Uncanny it was, speaking to : a woman in Alaska, a chap in Oklahoma, someone in the West Country, and IIRC Canada.
All trying to shoot each other down.😀
''Twas a bit iffy connection wise, but voices linked well.
I now fly civilian ( except WW1. Over Flanders Field).  Classic planes like the Comet, 1-11, etc. Almost real VCs, authentic autopilots etc.
I was proficient at Falcon 4 once, but forgotten too much now.
		
Click to expand...

Remember it well. Having to disconnect every two hours so you didn't get phone charges..


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 28, 2020)

Now the owner of 2 x 500 and 1 x 1000 piece jigsaws so will start one tomorrow and see how long I stick at it.

I have also decided to teach the dogs and re-teach myself to ride a skateboard...it could end in some bruises (for me)!

PS The knitting is in the naughty corner...


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 28, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Now the owner of 2 x 500 and 1 x 1000 piece jigsaws so will start one tomorrow and see how long I stick at it.

I have also decided to teach the dogs and re-teach myself to ride a skateboard...it could end in some bruises (for me)!

PS The knitting is in the naughty corner...
		
Click to expand...

I expect the knitting will be sitting on the skateboard soon.


----------



## fundy (Mar 28, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			I expect the knitting will be sitting on the skateboard soon.

Click to expand...

with 500 pieces of jigsaw scattered round


----------



## bobmac (Mar 28, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I have also decided to teach the dogs and re-teach myself to ride a skateboard...it could end in some bruises (for me)!
		
Click to expand...

You could knit some knee pads


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 28, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Chain saws scare the jeez out of me 

Click to expand...

And so they should. I used to be a chainsaw instructor and they scared the jeez out of me when they were in other people's hands.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 28, 2020)

I've been doing some heavy gardening jobs as the aches and pains wont hurt my golf swing. Also playing more piano and taken up pencil drawing, something I haven't done much of for a couple of years,  and I'm also doing a bit of work too for my employer


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 28, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Nah,* Laurel is just a big weed.*

Thanks for the sentiment young un.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't be so sure. Do you live in a Conservation Area? If so, the local planning authority might have something to say about it. (especially if was tall enough to be over roof height). On other hand, the virus might be your friend at the moment.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 29, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			I wouldn't be so sure. Do you live in a Conservation Area? If so, the local planning authority might have something to say about it. (especially if was tall enough to be over roof height). On other hand, the virus might be your friend at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think Watford is worth conserving!


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 30, 2020)

Heads up for those planning fence/shed painting whilst stuck at home... Aldi have shed/fence treatment on offer from Thursday...


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 30, 2020)

I was going to build the shed that I have been planning for god knows how long, only to find I can't get any timber. 
Put a new floor down in my garage workshop and spend yesterday washing and machine polishing the motor. Amazing what you can get done when time doesn't become the constraining factor.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 30, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			I was going to build the shed that I have been planning for god knows how long, only to find I can't get any timber.
Put a new floor down in my garage workshop and spend yesterday washing and machine polishing the motor. Amazing what you can get done when time doesn't become the constraining factor.
		
Click to expand...

I washed and polished all 3 of our cars a week ago. They are now so covered in dust, I wish I hadn't bothered.


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 30, 2020)

Well done the lawns, watched half of episode 3 of the Star Wars saga .. it is rather hard work! 
Now I am going to knock out some flour tortillas.. wish me luck I have a pair of fussy eaters to cope with!


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 30, 2020)

Big outdoor table sanded down, now waiting for tin of wood treatment to arrive. Shed organised and another shelf put up in it. Rest over weekend. Now renaming karaoke files that I had given to me. Literally tens of thousands. It's a very long process even using a great piece of software off the 'net. Shed to be coated on Wednesday. After that stairs to be painted and front room. THEN I will pick up my guitar.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 30, 2020)

linseed oiled all my hickory clubs, dead headed all the Hydrangea's and getting ready to prune the Two plum tree's that were blocked by one of the old wooded sheds i took down last year that have gotten very leggy


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 30, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I washed and polished all 3 of our cars a week ago. They are now so covered in dust, I wish I hadn't bothered.
		
Click to expand...

Still shiny today. I used Chemical Guys Butter Wet Wax to finish it off so hopefully the next clean will be easier. The polish and wax has really brought the orange out in the paint 😁


----------



## Fish (Mar 30, 2020)

Deleted all my search history for the last week 😳😜


----------



## chellie (Mar 31, 2020)

From this 
	



To this
	



No chainsaws were used.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 31, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			I was going to build the shed that I have been planning for god knows how long, only to find I can't get any timber.
Put a new floor down in my garage workshop and spend yesterday washing and machine polishing the motor. Amazing what you can get done when time doesn't become the constraining factor.
		
Click to expand...

Couple of places in Glasgow still doing delivery of timber but they've ramped up their delivery charges. Jewson as delivering on a "priority" basis from their Glasgow depot only. I don't think my 4 sheets of 18mm hardboard plywood would be a priority so my floor of the new shed needs to wait. 

A woman I work with her husband is a sparky so he's going to get me my armoured cable from his supplier, will give me another project/job to get on with.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 31, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Couple of places in Glasgow still doing delivery of timber but they've ramped up their delivery charges. Jewson as delivering on a "priority" basis from their Glasgow depot only. I don't think my 4 sheets of 18mm hardboard plywood would be a priority so my floor of the new shed needs to wait.

A woman I work with her husband is a sparky so he's going to get me my armoured cable from his supplier, will give me another project/job to get on with.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, frustrating having all this free time and nothing to be getting on with. Shame it's all lockdown as I have five 2400mm x 600mm Cabershield boards at 22mm thick going spare after flooring my garage with them and keeping a couple spare for the shed (when I finally build it)


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 2, 2020)

Finished my first ever grown up jigsaw. Who knew they were so addictive and perfect for lockdown moments...

I'd post a picture (very proud of my work) but can't for some reason. You'll have to take my word for it!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 2, 2020)

I’ve always wanted to play sax, currently searching for a cheap used one.

If the neighbours don’t like me now I’m pretty certain they’ll despise in a few weeks 😂😂


----------



## Imurg (Apr 2, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			I’ve always wanted to play sax, currently searching for a cheap used one.

If the neighbours don’t like me now I’m pretty certain they’ll despise in a few weeks 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

It's been nice knowing you Stu...


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 2, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			I’ve always wanted to play sax, currently searching for a cheap used one.

If the neighbours don’t like me now I’m pretty certain they’ll despise in a few weeks 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

I tried to learn once as it's my favourite sounding instrument - looks very cool too. Crikey it was so hard. Never realised how tricky the reed "action" is never mind reading music and knowing where the notes were on the sax. I gave up in the end as just too hard work. Could use the reed, could read the notes, could put my fingers on said notes but the timing element defeated me.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 2, 2020)

I was asked to put the patio furniture out. Last week I jet washed both. So set it all out it was lovely and sunny. Looked at the bbq ... and I have now cleaned that as it had some penicillin on the grill 😳! 
Thankfully wife said it’s a marathon not a sprint so I have been stood down ... now looking at films to watch although I really enjoy call of duty deathmatch against AI teams .. but a 7 yr old should not witness such things


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 2, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			I’ve always wanted to play sax, currently searching for a cheap used one.

If the neighbours don’t like me now I’m pretty certain they’ll despise in a few weeks 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

I've been fighting the urge to get a clarinet. I've succeeded for a few years now but time's marching on.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 2, 2020)

I've gone back to Red Dead Redemption 2 this week. About a year ago I stopped playing it because it was getting boring, and I was only about 50% completed on the story. Have got that up to 58% now.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 2, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			I've been fighting the urge to get a clarinet. I've succeeded for a few years now but time's marching on.
		
Click to expand...

Do it. Also change back to the hobbit please


----------



## bobmac (Apr 2, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Finished my first ever grown up jigsaw. Who knew they were so addictive and perfect for lockdown moments...

I'd post a picture (very proud of my work) but can't for some reason. You'll have to take my word for it!
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome


----------



## 2blue (Apr 2, 2020)

My first Slow-cooker bread. 20 mins to tasting time....  if its lucky. Smells gorgeous.


----------



## richart (Apr 2, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Finished my first ever grown up jigsaw. Who knew they were so addictive and perfect for lockdown moments...

I'd post a picture (very proud of my work) but can't for some reason. You'll have to take my word for it!
		
Click to expand...

I had a two piece jigsaw once, but couldn’t finish it as I lost the lid of the box.






Stolen from my boys book of jokes circa 1967


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 2, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Do it. Also change back to the hobbit please 

Click to expand...

Its the emblem for Andalucia, the Andalucian bull. Sorry if it confused you...


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 2, 2020)

2blue said:



			My first Slow-cooker bread. 20 mins to tasting time....  if its lucky. Smells gorgeous.
	View attachment 29623

Click to expand...

Looks superb... I used to do a Nigel Slater recipe for a soda bread baked in a cast iron casserole pot... So easy to do and real tasty...


----------



## 2blue (Apr 2, 2020)

2blue said:



			My first Slow-cooker bread. 20 mins to tasting time....  if its lucky. Smells gorgeous.
	View attachment 29623

Click to expand...

That was 20 mins wasn't it?


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 2, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I tried to learn once as it's my favourite sounding instrument - looks very cool too. Crikey it was so hard. Never realised how tricky the reed "action" is never mind reading music and knowing where the notes were on the sax. I gave up in the end as just too hard work. Could use the reed, could read the notes, could put my fingers on said notes but the timing element defeated me.
		
Click to expand...

Haha when I was in school I played the Trombone only because  the girl I fancied played the french horn. I decided to jib it because all of my mates were playing footy at dinnertime  and I used have to go to practice and couldn't play. 

My teacher told me I had a real talent and tried to persuade me into doing it but once the girl started going out with my mate there was no way I was going back 😁


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 2, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			I've been fighting the urge to get a clarinet. I've succeeded for a few years now but time's marching on.
		
Click to expand...

Do Bri before you run out of puff 😂


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 2, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha when I was in school I played the Trombone only because  the girl I fancied played the french horn. I decided to jib it because all of my mates were playing footy at dinnertime  and I used have to go to practice and couldn't play.

My teacher told me I had a real talent and tried to persuade me into doing it but once the girl started going out with my mate there was no way I was going back 😁
		
Click to expand...

My last lesson the tutor gave me a sheet of music to play. After a few minutes she said "what in earth are you playing...it's Danny Boy" - once I knew how it should sound I was fine but what I'd played was unrecognisable!


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 2, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Do Bri before you run out of puff 😂
		
Click to expand...

Its so tempting, and not too expensive either. Long time since i read sheet music - mid 80's.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 2, 2020)

I am not musical at all. No instruments for me.

Have dug out my old mountain bike. I have new tyres and tubes on order, along with a helmet. I haven't ridden this one for ten years minimum. My other one is at the flat. I will just do some trail riding, nothing serious, just to get out.

I am looking for a kit to refurb the rear shock, as I think the seals need doing. This is not proving easy, as plenty of kits say they are ok, ( fox float R) but when you read the reviews, mine is excluded, as the main o ring is wrong.


----------



## richart (Apr 2, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			I’ve always wanted to play sax, currently searching for a cheap used one.

If the neighbours don’t like me now I’m pretty certain they’ll despise in a few weeks 😂😂
		
Click to expand...




Hobbit said:



			Its so tempting, and not too expensive either. Long time since i read sheet music - mid 80's.
		
Click to expand...

I thought you got on with your neighbours ?


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 2, 2020)

When I had my first flat, a girl there was learning Sax. Jeez, they are noisy.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 2, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha when I was in school I played the Trombone only because  the girl I fancied played the french horn. I decided to jib it because all of my mates were playing footy at dinnertime  and I used have to go to practice and couldn't play.

My teacher told me I had a real talent and tried to persuade me into doing it but once the girl started going out with my mate there was no way I was going back 😁
		
Click to expand...

I have found that as we get older things are harder to learn! (Old dog new tricks).
I play guitar and find I can’t remember the chords or words to a song I have just learnt.
Golf is very similar.
Always wanted a go at Sax but never met anyone who had one.
Fantastic sounding instrument so good luck with that.
It’s the wife and family you need to watch not the neighbours especially now all at home together.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 2, 2020)

richart said:



			I thought you got on with your neighbours ?

Click to expand...

I do/did* 😃


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 2, 2020)

A mate of mine learned Sax by playing it with the loud end stuffed in the wardrobe.


----------



## fundy (Apr 2, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			A mate of mine learned Sax by playing it with the loud end stuffed in the wardrobe.
		
Click to expand...


not sure thats Stu's style lol


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 2, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			A mate of mine learned Sax by playing it with the loud end stuffed in the wardrobe.
		
Click to expand...

Jeez you would be deaf.


----------



## richart (Apr 2, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			A mate of mine learned Sax by playing it with the loud end stuffed in the wardrobe.
		
Click to expand...

Don't they do silencers ?


----------



## richart (Apr 2, 2020)

fundy said:



			not sure thats Stu's style lol
		
Click to expand...

 Stu and style. Two words I thought I would never hear together.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 2, 2020)

Spent half an hour doing Morse Code for something different. Apart from a quick blast in the radio room on HMS Belfast a couple of years ago I hadn't done it for almost 40 years. Letters, no problem. Probably close on 14 words a minute. Add in numbers and it slows a little. Punctuation - oh dear. Well out of practice.

Unfortunately I don't have any sets anymore but there's various apps I can use to practice.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 2, 2020)

Today I have almost completed a 3D puzzle of the Etihad I was bought for Christmas. More challenging to the brain than a regular puzzle but pretty good fun - I'll sleep well tonight!


----------



## fundy (Apr 2, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Today I have almost completed a 3D puzzle of the Etihad I was bought for Christmas. More challenging to the brain than a regular puzzle but pretty good fun - I'll sleep well tonight!
		
Click to expand...

how many pieces?

if you can try and find the 3d ones of things like big ben which are best part of a 1000 pieces, you wont be done in a day


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 2, 2020)

fundy said:



			how many pieces?

if you can try and find the 3d ones of things like big ben which are best part of a 1000 pieces, you wont be done in a day 

Click to expand...

130! Might look for some others as first look at the plans and I was "what???" but got in to it and a good brain workout.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 2, 2020)

richart said:



			Stu and style. Two words I thought I would never hear together.

Click to expand...

Not my fault your style is still stuck in the 1970’s 😀


----------



## chellie (Apr 2, 2020)

We might give this one another go https://www.amazon.co.uk/Clementoni-Impossible-Minions-Puzzle-1000-Piece/dp/B00J1AVU4K


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 2, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha when I was in school I played the Trombone only because  the girl I fancied played the french horn. I decided to jib it because all of my mates were playing footy at dinnertime  and I used have to go to practice and couldn't play.

My teacher told me I had a real talent and tried to persuade me into doing it but once the girl started going out with my mate there was no way I was going back 😁
		
Click to expand...

Did you misunderstand what they meant when they said they had a "brass" section?


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 2, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Spent half an hour doing Morse Code for something different. Apart from a quick blast in the radio room on HMS Belfast a couple of years ago I hadn't done it for almost 40 years. Letters, no problem. Probably close on 14 words a minute. Add in numbers and it slows a little. Punctuation - oh dear. Well out of practice.

Unfortunately I don't have any sets anymore but there's various apps I can use to practice.
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hell, you'll be digging out your old semaphore flags next before moving onto smoke signals


----------



## andycap (Apr 2, 2020)

Seems like Bernie Ecclestone has been finding things to keep himself active no problem !


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 2, 2020)

chellie said:



			We might give this one another go https://www.amazon.co.uk/Clementoni-Impossible-Minions-Puzzle-1000-Piece/dp/B00J1AVU4K

Click to expand...

I love Minions but that looks tough. Got a few on order from Ebay and one quite "busy" one which may prove challenging. The 1000 piece one will wait until the 4 x 500 piece ones I've now got are finished. I think it's about 1 every 4 days at the moment so will see me going for a while. Just been furloughed so also thinking about some Paint By Numbers!


----------



## richart (Apr 2, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Not my fault your style is still stuck in the 1970’s 😀
		
Click to expand...

Hey I have crept in the 80s thank you very much.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 2, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Today I have almost completed a 3D puzzle of the Etihad I was bought for Christmas. More challenging to the brain than a regular puzzle but pretty good fun - I'll sleep well tonight!
		
Click to expand...

Was the box empty when you removed the lid?


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 2, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Was the box empty when you removed the lid? 

Click to expand...

Nah but it tells you there are 3000 pieces but only half that in the box...


----------



## Midnight (Apr 2, 2020)

Still working, however have started doing loads of bodyweight exercises on rest days and the good things is the kids are doing it as well.


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 3, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			A mate of mine learned Sax by playing it with the loud end stuffed in the wardrobe.
		
Click to expand...

Is that a euphemism? Cos' I think that if my neighbour started learning the sax, that's where it would end up.


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 3, 2020)

I’m still working so time is still ticking over ok at the minute. It’s the weekends that are the issue. No pub, no football and no golf. Me and my mates are playing our monthly game of poker which we usually take turns at hosting, via Pokerstars and Zoom tonight. No idea how it will work but worth a go for some banter and bit of normality. Just had a new cross trainer delivered and looking at punch bags, to try and kit out my garage a bit to keep the fitness up. Also keep eying my guitar. Would love to get semi-decent, but have never had the time - that excuse is out the window now I suppose.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 3, 2020)

Last night we watched 1 man 2 governors with James Corden 
On YouTube as the National theatre released it for 7 days 
link below for those interested


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 3, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Today I have almost completed a 3D puzzle of the Etihad I was bought for Christmas. More challenging to the brain than a regular puzzle but pretty good fun - I'll sleep well tonight!
		
Click to expand...

Operator error. Turned the plans over to find the back is full of diagrams and they look very complex. Main structure built but lots more to do!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 3, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Operator error. Turned the plans over to find the back is full of diagrams and they look very complex. Main structure built but lots more to do!
		
Click to expand...

Buy 4 old sets of subbuteo, place them in the stands, it will be more life-like. 

Okay, 5 sets if its a derby game.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 3, 2020)

So this morning I thought I can't avoid doing some extra housework as I've no real excuse - except I hate it. Being a creature of routine, habit and goals I decided to do a little spreadsheet with a job a day...not to overtax myself you see. Then I can tick it off and feel quite chuffed with myself. Today was wash, rinse and polish the quartz worktops in the kitchen. 15 minutes or so I reckoned - 45 minutes later I was rethinking this whole plan.

We do need sunglasses in the kitchen though!!

Oh and my hands are even more wrecked than they were from all the washing and sanitising.

On a brighter note the skateboard I ordered arrived. Myself and the dogs are going to learn to ride it. So far Barley has attacked it every time I've stepped on it and I'm not as well balanced on it as I was as a kid.


----------



## fundy (Apr 3, 2020)

Well all the left over deckboards are now a couple more small planters, about a dozen pots that werent being used have been potted up and a lot of out of date seeds have been sown. Cant see how it doesnt end with an overgrown garden full of beautiful flowers in a few months lol


----------



## Wolf (Apr 3, 2020)

Today I did this there is 6 packs of mini eggs in there 😍


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 4, 2020)

Wolf said:



View attachment 29644

Today I did this there is 6 packs of mini eggs in there 😍
		
Click to expand...

Wow wow wow - they look scrummy!


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 4, 2020)

Well The Etihad is really taking shape and looks amazing - of course. Took some time yesterday to build a treat dispenser/reaction trainer for the dogs...


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 4, 2020)

Wolf said:



View attachment 29644

Today I did this there is 6 packs of mini eggs in there 😍
		
Click to expand...

You can't put up pics of that without the recipe 😋


----------



## Wolf (Apr 4, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Wow wow wow - they look scrummy!
		
Click to expand...

They're so good 😍



Beezerk said:



			You can't put up pics of that without the recipe 😋
		
Click to expand...

https://www.tamingtwins.com/mini-egg-cheesecake/

There you go, trust me its well worth it and so easy to make.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 5, 2020)

Finished! Feeling very accomplished as, for me, it wasn't easy at all! Just need an Ageurooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 5, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Finished! Feeling very accomplished as, for me, it wasn't easy at all! Just need an Ageurooooooooooooooooooooooo!

View attachment 29682
View attachment 29683

Click to expand...

Well done....

But theres no spectat........of course not


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 5, 2020)

Wolf said:



View attachment 29644

Today I did this there is 6 packs of mini eggs in there 😍
		
Click to expand...

Just looking at the pictures I can feel my waistline expanding... Goodness knows what it's doing to my sugar count... I'll be looking at making something similar for when my grandsons can resume visits...


----------



## Wolf (Apr 5, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Just looking at the pictures I can feel my waistline expanding... Goodness knows what it's doing to my sugar count... I'll be looking at making something similar for when my grandsons can resume visits...
		
Click to expand...

The little ramekin dishes as perfect for smaller portions, going to have to be disciplined when slicing the big one 😳


----------



## chellie (Apr 5, 2020)

Part two before


----------



## chellie (Apr 5, 2020)

Part two after


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Sorted out the corner of the garden by the compost bin where all the old rubbish and empty plant pots get dumped. I came a cross an old compost plastic sack and when I opened it the smell nearly made me vomit. I think that it was used to contain some old pond plants from when I cleaned out the pond a couple of years ago. It was supposed to go to the tip but golf must have got in the way. It smells like a Karachi sewer.


----------



## chellie (Apr 8, 2020)

Finished off the right side.


----------



## Slime (Apr 8, 2020)

chellie said:



			Finished off the right side.
		
Click to expand...

What are you doing with all the bits you've cut off?
Are you burning it, or merely storing it?


----------



## chellie (Apr 8, 2020)

Slime said:



			What are you doing with all the bits you've cut off?
Are you burning it, or merely storing it?
		
Click to expand...

We are still having our garden waste wheely bins emptied every two weeks. So, our bin is full (HID stands in it and squashes it all down) plus we have topped up half of our next door neighbours bin. Black wheely bin next week so some is going in there plus we have 15 bags in the garage. Any woody bits that will do for kindling have been cut down and are stored in the redundant chicken run.

We now have the left hand side of the garden to sort out which starts tomorrow. That bit is not as long though.


----------



## chellie (Apr 10, 2020)

Before


----------



## chellie (Apr 10, 2020)

After


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2020)

Back to work Monday so tomorrow is all about sitting in the garden with a few cold ones and the music cranked up. Sunday is a long lie in and working on my short game in the garden. Basically doing sod all for two days


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 10, 2020)

Good work out today mixing concrete. 

Shutter made and concrete poured, just making a wee step. 

I think I'll enter into Britain in bloom 2020 at this rate. 

Wish I could get some hardwood plywood delivered so I can get my shed flooring complete.


----------



## Fish (Apr 11, 2020)

Washed my van yesterday, but my pressure washer wouldn’t start up, so did it by hand 😳🚚

That was my combined exercise & workout for the day 😜

She’s all spick & span for when I go to Swindon later today.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 11, 2020)

Fish said:



			Washed my van yesterday, but my pressure washer wouldn’t start up, so did it by hand 😳🚚

That was my combined exercise & workout for the day 😜

She’s all spick & span for when I go to Swindon later today.

View attachment 29857
View attachment 29858
View attachment 29859

Click to expand...

New van Fishy?? 

It'd look boss with a few go faster stripes down the side, A team style 😁


----------



## Fish (Apr 11, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			New van Fishy?? 

It'd look boss with a few go faster stripes down the side, A team style 😁
		
Click to expand...

I had a new Vivaro first, but I’ve broke that!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 11, 2020)

Fish said:



			I had a new Vivaro first, but I’ve broke that!

View attachment 29860
View attachment 29861

Click to expand...

Oh dear.....😁😁

Write off?


----------



## Fish (Apr 11, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Oh dear.....😁😁

Write off?
		
Click to expand...

No, I’ve got the Custom as a replacement as they can’t get the parts due to the lockdown, so it’s stripped and sitting in a yard in Wolverhampton.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 11, 2020)

Fish said:



			No, I’ve got the Custom as a replacement as they can’t get the parts due to the lockdown, so it’s stripped and sitting in a yard in Wolverhampton.
		
Click to expand...

Ah right, you silly boy 😁


----------



## IanM (Apr 11, 2020)

Mrs bought a greenhouse before the lockdown. 

Spent yesterday and this morning building it.  Nearly done it... might be allowed to play in golf net this afternoon!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 11, 2020)

Wolf said:



			The little ramekin dishes as perfect for smaller portions, going to have to be disciplined when slicing the big one 😳
		
Click to expand...

Has someone been buying those Gu deserts before?


----------



## Crow (Apr 11, 2020)

IanM said:



			Mrs bought a greenhouse before the lockdown.

Spent yesterday and this morning building it.  Nearly done it... might be allowed to play in golf net this afternoon!
		
Click to expand...

Near a new greenhouse.... Do you live near Ealing?


----------



## Wolf (Apr 11, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Has someone been buying those Gu deserts before?

Click to expand...

Guilty as charged 😂
But I'm guessing someone else likes them to know what they were 😉


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 11, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Guilty as charged 😂
But I'm guessing someone else likes them to know what they were 😉
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely


----------



## chellie (Apr 12, 2020)

Started planting some of the bits we had saved in the hope they will grow. Also have wildflower seeds to sow in this area.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2020)

HID gets three or four different gardening magazines each month and most have had seed on the front cover for the last 5-6 months so she's been out sowing those today. No idea what some are and if they are too late but hopefully we'll get some colour in the garden if the lockdown continues for any extended period of time. If anyone is interested I have this site on a very good recommendation -https://www.realseeds.co.uk/


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 13, 2020)

I actually did some DIY today. Rarer than hen's teeth for me. Had a saw out a bit of the shelf from the airing cupboard so it fits around the boiler we had put in there... about two years ago.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 13, 2020)

Bass guitar is seeing some practice these days, I'm limited in ability and arguably way too old for such nonsense but it is at least absorbing and usually fun and a distraction. Loopz app is a great free drum pattern aid, played through a bluetooth speaker to keep time and make the 'music' sound better.
Rock mood last night, riffs slaughtered were Wrathchild, Cochise, Ten Seconds to Love, No Quarter, WMA, New Years Day, You've Got Another Thing Coming and Readymade. All catchy and not too hard to get with very prominent basslines.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 13, 2020)

Did some Karaoke on Friday afternoon!!!! Only two hours. Then came in and watched a live "gig" from a fav singer of ours on FB Kezia Gill. Country and western. She's on every Friday at 8pm. Should be a good 'un this week, She's promised to do a "feel good Friday" with loads of uptempo songs.


----------



## Slime (Apr 19, 2020)

I just spent 8 hours over this weekend polishing Mrs Slime's car.
I'm not sure it had ever been done before, although she's only had it a few months.
Very therapeutic and rewarding.







Oh, the black mark, bottom right of photo, is dirt on the camera lens ........................ it's not on the car!


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 19, 2020)

Slime said:



			I just spent 8 hours over this weekend polishing Mrs Slime's car.
I'm not sure it had ever been done before, although she's only had it a few months.
Very therapeutic and rewarding.







Oh, the black mark, bottom right of photo, is dirt on the camera lens ........................ it's not on the car!
		
Click to expand...

Just as well!

Imagine doing 8 hours only to notice later on, in a photo, that you'd missed a bit


----------



## chellie (Apr 19, 2020)

Eight hours


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 19, 2020)

How about Hunting? Just watching a C&W singer live who's said her husband is "out hunting which is a social distancing thing" ??????? Good 'ole America eh?


----------



## Slime (Apr 19, 2020)

chellie said:



			Eight hours

Click to expand...

Yup, it was a mess and I wanted to do it properly.
Besides, I did the garden last weekend!


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 19, 2020)

So it turns out I’ll mainly be eating instead of golf. Today’s consumption so far:
2 poached eggs on toast
Roast Pork Sunday lunch, with all the trimmings
An almond Magnum
A kinder Bueno (out of my daughter’s Easter Egg, ssshhh...)
3 pikelets with about half a tub of butter

Now starting to get a hankering for the sweet and salty popcorn I know is in the cupboard. As they’re right next to the Sports Mixture,  I can’t imagine they’ll stay in the cupboard either. I’ve been out for a walk and done 45 mins on the cross trainer, but that’s never gonna balance out what I’m scoffing.


----------



## Leftie (Apr 19, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			If anyone is interested I have this site on a very good recommendation -https://www.realseeds.co.uk/

Click to expand...

Been using them for a few years Martin for my veggies.  Not the usual mass packaged seeds but unusual and sometimes rare varieties with produce that really taste good.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 19, 2020)

Leftie said:



			Been using them for a few years Martin for my veggies.  Not the usual mass packaged seeds but unusual and sometimes rare varieties with produce that really taste good.
		
Click to expand...

Schoolboy error to show this to HID. She has fallen in love with them and agree so many unusual varieties. Think HID has grand ideas we could go self sufficient. We already grow a load of stuff (carrots, potatoes, cucumbers, tomatoes, peppers, chillis, garlic, red and white onions, french, runner and broad beans)


----------



## Leftie (Apr 19, 2020)

They have a very peculiar business model.  They lure you in with the (fulfilled) promise of great tasting veggies, tell you how to grow them, how to pollinate for true variety seed, and actively encourage you with instructions how to save specimen seed for the following year.   I have to admit that I didn't need to buy seeds from them this year


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 19, 2020)

We are taking the opportunity to sort through many many years of photographs stuffed into boxes in the loft - and as we do this we are taking out pictures to make up little ’keepsake’ albums for both our children (24 and 27). Very time consuming but at least I can listen to long not listened vinyl as we do it 👍


----------



## fundy (Apr 20, 2020)

Built a couple of bird boxes to go with the new planters that now have seeds planted in them. Running out of ideas and wood now!


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 20, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Working on my Spanglish, to make it more like Spanish.
		
Click to expand...

A gas leak near the meter inside the garden wall led to a call with the Spanish gas company in Madrid. Work still to be done. Got sorted in the end but Jeez it was a struggle. The day to day stuff isn't bad but when you need a technical conversation...

Then, just after lunch, whilst checking the bank account I found that the previous car insurance company had taken a year's premium for a car we sold in January, even though we'd swapped emails early and late Feb. Took a bit of to-ing and fro-ing but got there in the end.

At least the Spangilsh is getting more Span and less glish.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 20, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Bass guitar is seeing some practice these days, I'm limited in ability and arguably way too old for such nonsense but it is at least absorbing and usually fun and a distraction. Loopz app is a great free drum pattern aid, played through a bluetooth speaker to keep time and make the 'music' sound better.
Rock mood last night, riffs slaughtered were Wrathchild, Cochise, Ten Seconds to Love, No Quarter, WMA, New Years Day, You've Got Another Thing Coming and Readymade. All catchy and not too hard to get with very prominent basslines.

Click to expand...

What do they call someone who hangs around with musicians?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 20, 2020)

Leftie said:



			They have a very peculiar business model.  They lure you in with the (fulfilled) promise of great tasting veggies, tell you how to grow them, how to pollinate for true variety seed, and actively encourage you with instructions how to save specimen seed for the following year.   I have to admit that I didn't need to buy seeds from them this year 

Click to expand...

Agreed. The guy who gave me the nod has replenished most of his massive veggie crop from seed from last years crop. Does seem a strange method not to pursue repeat orders but clearly they are passionate about the whole process


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 24, 2020)

Just finished my raised bed veggie patch, two weeks of digging, sawing, shovelling and swearing.

Before (bit crap as it's through the french doors), during and after shots should be attached.

Still some tidying up to do and I need to fill in the bit between the wall and the raised bed but happy with it.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 24, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Just finished my raised bed veggie patch, two weeks of digging, sawing, shovelling and swearing.

Before (bit crap as it's through the french doors), during and after shots should be attached.

Still some tidying up to do and I need to fill in the bit between the wall and the raised bed but happy with it.

View attachment 30193
View attachment 30194
View attachment 30195

Click to expand...

Impressive work!


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 24, 2020)

First three small form factor PC orders have been built, tested and shipped to their new homes. There is definitely a PC market out there that is stronger than it has been for a while.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 28, 2020)

Raining today and latest jigsaw puzzle very tricky and frustrating so finally got round to tuning the guitar we bought ages ago with the thought we might learn to play. Had a tuner gizmo and took a while but finally got it nicely tuned. Then tried to learn a chord or two - started with C. Turns out my fingers are not supple/agile/bendy/long enough to get three of them in different places - each time I moved one of them one of the others came too!


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 28, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Raining today and latest jigsaw puzzle very tricky and frustrating so finally got round to tuning the guitar we bought ages ago with the thought we might learn to play. Had a tuner gizmo and took a while but finally got it nicely tuned. Then tried to learn a chord or two - started with C. Turns out my fingers are not supple/agile/bendy/long enough to get three of them in different places - each time I moved one of them one of the others came too!
		
Click to expand...

It does seem like you are trying to play with boxing gloves on for a while but stick with it and it does get easier.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 28, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Raining today and latest jigsaw puzzle very tricky and frustrating so finally got round to tuning the guitar we bought ages ago with the thought we might learn to play. Had a tuner gizmo and took a while but finally got it nicely tuned. Then tried to learn a chord or two - started with C. Turns out my fingers are not supple/agile/bendy/long enough to get three of them in different places - each time I moved one of them one of the others came too!
		
Click to expand...

I tried to give my wife a ten minute lesson last week and she had the same problem. I wouldn't start with C tbh it's not the easiest. Back when I started I think E, A and D were the three easier ones to begin on. Get them down, then practise changing between them at a certain tempo. Playing along to a song helps, apparently all of these only use A, D & E!


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 28, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I tried to give my wife a ten minute lesson last week and she had the same problem. I wouldn't start with C tbh it's not the easiest. Back when I started I think E, A and D were the three easier ones to begin on. Get them down, then practise changing between them at a certain tempo. Playing along to a song helps, apparently all of these only use A, D & E!

Click to expand...

Ooh that's great - thanks. I googled and saw an example of C where the chord notation (if that's the right word) was laid out for C. I'll try again tomorrow!


----------



## fundy (Apr 28, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			First three small form factor PC orders have been built, tested and shipped to their new homes. There is definitely a PC market out there that is stronger than it has been for a while.
		
Click to expand...


self traders and poker players both well worth targetting currently


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 28, 2020)

fundy said:



			self traders and poker players both well worth targetting currently 

Click to expand...

Not sure what the use cases are for them but just had another 2 small form orders and a full gaming machine. The small form machines are only 15 x 15 x 8cm.


----------



## fundy (Apr 28, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Not sure what the use cases are for them but just had another 2 small form orders and a full gaming machine. The small form machines are only 15 x 15 x 8cm.
		
Click to expand...


Sounds about the size of my current one, albeit Ive gone back down to a 2 screen set up this time round. Must resist speccing up a new one until I actually need it (albeit pretty sure my knowledge will be out of date by now!!!!


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 28, 2020)

fundy said:



			Sounds about the size of my current one, albeit Ive gone back down to a 2 screen set up this time round. Must resist speccing up a new one until I actually need it (albeit pretty sure my knowledge will be out of date by now!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I have just done an upgrade on mine that should last a few years. Tech moves on but the form factors and card slots all remain much the same.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 29, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Raining today and latest jigsaw puzzle very tricky and frustrating so finally got round to tuning the guitar we bought ages ago with the thought we might learn to play. Had a tuner gizmo and took a while but finally got it nicely tuned. Then tried to learn a chord or two - started with C. Turns out my fingers are not supple/agile/bendy/long enough to get three of them in different places - each time I moved one of them one of the others came too!
		
Click to expand...

It’s probably your thumb positioning .
Learners try to keep the thumb hooked over the E string on the top of the neck as it helps with pushing down.
Your thumb has to be in the middle of the neck.
Try D A E you can get some nice tunes out of them.
Website called Chordie has some great songs on try it.
Good luck .


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 29, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			It’s probably your thumb positioning .
Learners try to keep the thumb hooked over the E string on the top of the neck as it helps with pushing down.
Your thumb has to be in the middle of the neck.
Try D A E you can get some nice tunes out of them.
Website called Chordie has some great songs on try it.
Good luck .
		
Click to expand...

Middle of the neck as in the back of it and not hooking over the top at all?

I've been reading up on those chords today and going to give it a go shortly. Should be a good project during this rainy week.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 29, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Middle of the neck as in the back of it and not hooking over the top at all?

I've been reading up on those chords today and going to give it a go shortly. Should be a good project during this rainy week.
		
Click to expand...

The thumb positioning changes depending on the chords you play.
If your golf grip is good ! You must change it to draw/ fade the ball.

Any chord that uses top two strings it’s a stretch to keep your thumb over the neck.
Thumb should be right in the middle of the neck pointing up at the headstock.
It’s harder to do but will make chords easier to play.
Try YouTube it’s great for lessons.

Just a thing how long are your nails?
This can impact on weather you use your finger tip or the pad.
Sounds a bit silly but guitarists have long nails on plucking hand and short on fretting hand, 
It stops the strings buzzing. You need to push down with the tip of your finger.
A lot of female players give up because they won’t cut their nails, my daughter was one.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 29, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			The thumb positioning changes depending on the chords you play.
If your golf grip is good ! You must change it to draw/ fade the ball.

Any chord that uses top two strings it’s a stretch to keep your thumb over the neck.
Thumb should be right in the middle of the neck pointing up at the headstock.
It’s harder to do but will make chords easier to play.
Try YouTube it’s great for lessons.

Just a thing how long are your nails?
This can impact on weather you use your finger tip or the pad.
Sounds a bit silly but guitarists have long nails on plucking hand and short on fretting hand,
It stops the strings buzzing. You need to push down with the tip of your finger.
A lot of female players give up because they won’t cut their nails, my daughter was one.
		
Click to expand...

Great help - thanks. Nails...well since Corona I've clipped them much shorter but did notice yesterday the nail tip was stopping my finger tip pressing down without the nail either getting in the way or touching the string above. They are due a clip though so will get them sorted before I have a go today.


----------



## chellie (Apr 29, 2020)

Weather rubbish today so we have started on the inside painting jobs.


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 29, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Great help - thanks. Nails...well since Corona I've clipped them much shorter but did notice yesterday the nail tip was stopping my finger tip pressing down without the nail either getting in the way or touching the string above. They are due a clip though so will get them sorted before I have a go today.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, Amanda. Don't want to overload you with too much guitar information but one of the best sites for learning is www.justinguitar.com. Really good for beginners and he has recently revamped all of his YouTube videos. He is also recommended by Mark Knopfler amongst others.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 29, 2020)

SatchFan said:



			Hi, Amanda. Don't want to overload you with too much guitar information but one of the best sites for learning is www.justinguitar.com. Really good for beginners and he has recently revamped all of his YouTube videos. He is also recommended by Mark Knopfler amongst others.
		
Click to expand...

That's great and any help much appreciated. I am ashamed to admit the latest jigsaw puzzle defeated me so it's all guitar for this week!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 29, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			That's great and any help much appreciated. I am ashamed to admit the latest jigsaw puzzle defeated me so it's all guitar for this week!
		
Click to expand...

Don’t play for to long in one go.
It’s frustrating , leave your guitar on the sofa and just play about 15mins every hour or so .
Sore fingers if you play to long in one go.
Enjoy.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 29, 2020)

Best tip I got when starting was pick a song you like and know the tune it’s easier to keep the timing.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 29, 2020)

Just upgraded the spring on my mtb forks from 150mm to 160mm travel


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 29, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Best tip I got when starting was pick a song you like and know the tune it’s easier to keep the timing.
		
Click to expand...

I've spotted a couple of Bruce songs in the link Orikuro gave with the A, D and E chords so that's going to be first...watched some of the justinguitar first lesson and really like his style.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 29, 2020)

Sorted flight out to Sweden for new role, signed contract, started up the list of required kit. Thankfully dress code is smart casual, no suit buying (yay!). Long term hotel sent through .. communal toilets/showers.. so will have a look around for something a little more personal if not an apartment.. found a golf course well worth getting excited about! Need to find a way to get my sticks there .. or I could take the spec of current ones and get them made up - could be costly though and not considered a business expense!


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 29, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Don’t play for to long in one go.
It’s frustrating , leave your guitar on the sofa and just play about 15mins every hour or so .
Sore fingers if you play to long in one go.
Enjoy.
		
Click to expand...

Holey moley you weren't wrong about the fingers! Typing this is a bit sore!! I have learnt D but it's not there yet. I can't get all three strings to sound right as usually the 6th string just buzzes. More tomorrow!


----------



## AmandaJR (May 3, 2020)

SatchFan said:



			Hi, Amanda. Don't want to overload you with too much guitar information but one of the best sites for learning is www.justinguitar.com. Really good for beginners and he has recently revamped all of his YouTube videos. He is also recommended by Mark Knopfler amongst others.
		
Click to expand...




clubchamp98 said:



			Best tip I got when starting was pick a song you like and know the tune it’s easier to keep the timing.
		
Click to expand...




Orikoru said:



			I tried to give my wife a ten minute lesson last week and she had the same problem. I wouldn't start with C tbh it's not the easiest. Back when I started I think E, A and D were the three easier ones to begin on. Get them down, then practise changing between them at a certain tempo. Playing along to a song helps, apparently all of these only use A, D & E!

Click to expand...

So guitar playing folks. I'm really enjoying it and have learnt A, D and E. It's been slow progress as my finger tips get sore really quickly. In fact they permanently feel like they've been nettled! Gradually though my 2nd and 3rd fingers are moving independantly of each other and I'm able to avoid muting the 1st string. 

Justin is great and today I played the video about anchoring. When he said to slide the 1st finger to the next fret I felt a teeny bit sick - that would be way too sore at the moment I think. So another week of perfecting the 3 chords and then dare to slide and hope my fingertip doesn't fall off!

Question. The guitar is an electric one David bought some time ago in the thought a childhood dream to own and play one might come to fruition. My choice would be acoustic for sure and some reading I've done suggested that might be the best option to learn on? It would certainly be more convenient to just pick up and strum anywhere in the house. It may be early days to buy another but there are some decent 2nd hand ones around (I think) and in particular have seen a Falcon FGR100R for just £30!

Any thoughts/suggestions much appreciated.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 3, 2020)

Off the top of my head NO.
I wouldn’t buy a guitar unless I had a chance to play it.
A cheap guitar can make it more difficult to learn.
How old are the strings on your guitar.?
The action could be a bit to high.
I would say it might be you just have nice soft fingers. ( not sexist honest)
It takes a long time for your finger tips to harden up.
But the strings on an electric are usually ok for a beginner.
It might be with no work / golf etc you are just playing a bit to much as nothing else to do.
You won’t do that once normality takes over.
Set a date and treat yourself to a nice new guitar for Christmas once you have attained some goals .
A couple of songs you like will do.
But if you must £30 is not to bad , just check YouTube how to inspect the neck and any obvious faults.


----------



## Orikoru (May 3, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			So guitar playing folks. I'm really enjoying it and have learnt A, D and E. It's been slow progress as my finger tips get sore really quickly. In fact they permanently feel like they've been nettled! Gradually though my 2nd and 3rd fingers are moving independantly of each other and I'm able to avoid muting the 1st string.

Justin is great and today I played the video about anchoring. When he said to slide the 1st finger to the next fret I felt a teeny bit sick - that would be way too sore at the moment I think. So another week of perfecting the 3 chords and then dare to slide and hope my fingertip doesn't fall off!

Question. The guitar is an electric one David bought some time ago in the thought a childhood dream to own and play one might come to fruition. My choice would be acoustic for sure and some reading I've done suggested that might be the best option to learn on? It would certainly be more convenient to just pick up and strum anywhere in the house. It may be early days to buy another but there are some decent 2nd hand ones around (I think) and in particular have seen a Falcon FGR100R for just £30!

Any thoughts/suggestions much appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

Most people say acoustics are better to learn on, I'm not entirely sure why though. I found if anything the strings are harder to press down - but maybe the idea is once you've done that electric should be a doddle.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 3, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Most people say acoustics are better to learn on, I'm not entirely sure why though. I found if anything the strings are harder to press down - but maybe the idea is once you've done that electric should be a doddle.
		
Click to expand...

I did wonder as the strings are steel? Maybe heavier too. Not sure. Any harder and I'd be in tears!!


----------



## AmandaJR (May 3, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Off the top of my head NO.
I wouldn’t buy a guitar unless I had a chance to play it.
A cheap guitar can make it more difficult to learn.
How old are the strings on your guitar.?
The action could be a bit to high.
I would say it might be you just have nice soft fingers. ( not sexist honest)
It takes a long time for your finger tips to harden up.
But the strings on an electric are usually ok for a beginner.
It might be with no work / golf etc you are just playing a bit to much as nothing else to do.
You won’t do that once normality takes over.
Set a date and treat yourself to a nice new guitar for Christmas once you have attained some goals .
A couple of songs you like will do.
But if you must £30 is not to bad , just check YouTube how to inspect the neck and any obvious faults.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds a good plan and I told myself that but had a look and then thought...

Not sure on the age. It was bought new but probably several years ago. I see reference to action being "high" - what does that mean?? 

I'm probably doing 10 minutes 3-4 times a day. I think my finger tips probably are very soft as can't see why they wouldn't be so - any hard labour with hands not my thing at all! 

Thanks for the reply. Settled my mind 100% to keep going with what I've got and then once more adept (and sure it sticks as a long term hobby) take myself to a shop and try some new shiny guitars out.

That reminded me The Wish (Bruce)...

Dirty old street all slushed up in the rain and snow
Little boy and his ma shivering outside a rundown music store window
That night on top of a Christmas tree shines one beautiful star
And lying underneath a brand-new Japanese guitar


----------



## AmandaJR (May 3, 2020)

Another thing - have really found myself hearing the guitar part in songs. Went for a walk today with some random music on my player and Don McLean in particular sounded so good and something I'll aspire too. Saw him play live many years ago - amazing!


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 3, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Sounds a good plan and I told myself that but had a look and then thought...

Not sure on the age. It was bought new but probably several years ago. I see reference to action being "high" - what does that mean??

I'm probably doing 10 minutes 3-4 times a day. I think my finger tips probably are very soft as can't see why they wouldn't be so - any hard labour with hands not my thing at all!

Thanks for the reply. Settled my mind 100% to keep going with what I've got and then once more adept (and sure it sticks as a long term hobby) take myself to a shop and try some new shiny guitars out.

That reminded me The Wish (Bruce)...

Dirty old street all slushed up in the rain and snow
Little boy and his ma shivering outside a rundown music store window
That night on top of a Christmas tree shines one beautiful star
And lying underneath a brand-new Japanese guitar
		
Click to expand...

The Action is the gap between the string and the fret on the fingerboard.
The higher it is the harder it is to play.
It could be the set up or the neck could be bent or twisted.
All the hand washing won’t help don’t play just after washing your hands.
Guitars are lovely things but playability is the most important thing.


----------



## Fish (May 4, 2020)

If the action is a little too high, then get a clamp and place it down the neck, this will initially lower the strings and make basic chords (not bar chords) easier to play more towards the clamps position if you feel the action is too high, don’t worry about the position of the clamp or key change, simply look at it the same as if it was at the top of the neck. 

Then slowly heighten the clamp whilst your fingers adjust until you can remove it totally. 

If you have an up bowed neck, then tightening the truss rod (more technical) will increase compression, this then pushes the center of the neck away from the strings. 

This reduces the relief, lowering the string action (height of the strings over the frets) and can make it easier for a beginner to play. 

I’ve played since a boy, played solo and in bands and did the clubs etc as a lead and rhythm guitarist but have always preferred rhythm. 

Had some fantastic guitars in my time, which would be worth crazy money now, always did the Christmas gigs in all the messes when in the mob, but haven’t picked up a guitar in decades, I wonder if it’s like falling off and riding a bike 🤔


----------



## AmandaJR (May 4, 2020)

Fish said:



			If the action is a little too high, then get a clamp and place it down the neck, this will initially lower the strings and make basic chords (not bar chords) easier to play more towards the clamps position if you feel the action is too high, don’t worry about the position of the clamp or key change, simply look at it the same as if it was at the top of the neck.

Then slowly heighten the clamp whilst your fingers adjust until you can remove it totally.

If you have an up bowed neck, then tightening the truss rod (more technical) will increase compression, this then pushes the center of the neck away from the strings.

This reduces the relief, lowering the string action (height of the strings over the frets) and can make it easier for a beginner to play.

I’ve played since a boy, played solo and in bands and did the clubs etc as a lead and rhythm guitarist but have always preferred rhythm.

Had some fantastic guitars in my time, which would be worth crazy money now, always did the Christmas gigs in all the messes when in the mob, but haven’t picked up a guitar in decades, I wonder if it’s like falling off and riding a bike 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Clamp as in a Capo? It's a whole new world out there but I'm feeling just a little bit hooked!

It's weird how we do things to a decent level and then kind of leave it alone...sometimes forever. I'm a bit that way with golf at the moment but we'll see after lockdown.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 4, 2020)

Fish said:



			If the action is a little too high, then get a clamp and place it down the neck, this will initially lower the strings and make basic chords (not bar chords) easier to play more towards the clamps position if you feel the action is too high, don’t worry about the position of the clamp or key change, simply look at it the same as if it was at the top of the neck.

Then slowly heighten the clamp whilst your fingers adjust until you can remove it totally.

If you have an up bowed neck, then tightening the truss rod (more technical) will increase compression, this then pushes the center of the neck away from the strings.

This reduces the relief, lowering the string action (height of the strings over the frets) and can make it easier for a beginner to play.

I’ve played since a boy, played solo and in bands and did the clubs etc as a lead and rhythm guitarist but have always preferred rhythm.

Had some fantastic guitars in my time, which would be worth crazy money now, always did the Christmas gigs in all the messes when in the mob, but haven’t picked up a guitar in decades, I wonder if it’s like falling off and riding a bike 🤔
		
Click to expand...

That’s a shame you don’t play anymore.
Plenty of time now as TV is crap.
But your still working so not so easy.
I just can’t imagine giving up playing.
I have arthritis in my thumb and can’t hold my pick, so am learning finger picking.
But as you get older it’s difficult, I just love playing .
Do you think you may start again anytime?


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 4, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Clamp as in a Capo? It's a whole new world out there but I'm feeling just a little bit hooked!

It's weird how we do things to a decent level and then kind of leave it alone...sometimes forever. I'm a bit that way with golf at the moment but we'll see after lockdown.
		
Click to expand...

Yes a capo .
Just a quick one .
To give your fingers a little rest get yourself a bottleneck it’s a fantastic sound and no chords.
You can use it then to give the fingers a rest.
YouTube guitar bottleneck and be amazed at the sound.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 4, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes a capo .
Just a quick one .
To give your fingers a little rest get yourself a bottleneck it’s a fantastic sound and no chords.
You can use it then to give the fingers a rest.
YouTube guitar bottleneck and be amazed at the sound.
		
Click to expand...

It is a whole new world! Any recommendations on type of slide or just order one and go for it?!


----------



## Orikoru (May 4, 2020)

I think you guys are overcomplicating things a tad when Amanda has only just started learning. Why would you worry about the action of the guitar at this stage?? To use a golf analogy it's like telling someone to go and get a custom fitting when they've never even picked up a club before.   Just keep learning those chords and trying to play songs and worry about what you're playing them on in a year or two's time.


----------



## Kellfire (May 4, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I think you guys are overcomplicating things a tad when Amanda has only just started learning. Why would you worry about the action of the guitar at this stage?? To use a golf analogy it's like telling someone to go and get a custom fitting when they've never even picked up a club before.   Just keep learning those chords and trying to play songs and worry about what you're playing them on in a year or two's time.
		
Click to expand...

Trying to learn on a guitar with a really high action is a massive crutch. I’d definitely try to sort that at least a bit. 

However teaching someone to play slide guitar to avoid sore fingers is hilarious. It’s such a niche style and requires a lot of skill beyond the basica.


----------



## Orikoru (May 4, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Trying to learn on a guitar with a really high action is a massive crutch. I’d definitely try to sort that at least a bit.

However teaching someone to play slide guitar to avoid sore fingers is hilarious. It’s such a niche style and requires a lot of skill beyond the basica.
		
Click to expand...

Nobody here knows anything about her guitar though, they're just speculating based on nothing. All she said was it's electric and they've owned it for years. 

Agree on your second point. I bought a metal slide when I'd only been playing about a year as I thought it was cool - never once used it. Considering I don't play any blues it's not a surprise really. Certainly not as easy as you think dragging a bit of metal up and down the fretboard, ha.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 4, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I think you guys are overcomplicating things a tad when Amanda has only just started learning. Why would you worry about the action of the guitar at this stage?? To use a golf analogy it's like telling someone to go and get a custom fitting when they've never even picked up a club before.   Just keep learning those chords and trying to play songs and worry about what you're playing them on in a year or two's time.
		
Click to expand...

She asked what the action was!
Just gave her the answer.
I was actually talking about the action on the acoustic she was thinking of buying.
Not trying to put her off , more a warning if your not sure a bad guitar can make learning harder.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 4, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Trying to learn on a guitar with a really high action is a massive crutch. I’d definitely try to sort that at least a bit.

However teaching someone to play slide guitar to avoid sore fingers is hilarious. It’s such a niche style and requires a lot of skill beyond the basica.
		
Click to expand...

Nobody is teaching her slide guitar.
I suggested it because you can’t play if your fingers are sore.
But you can just mess about with a slide.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 4, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			It is a whole new world! Any recommendations on type of slide or just order one and go for it?!
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn’t buy one yet .
Just use a shot glass or tumbler to mess about with.
Just give your fingers a rest
Best one I had was a piece of chrome plated 22mm copper tube.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 4, 2020)

I think anything that might have me able to play and fiddle around with the guitar for longer is worth a try for sure. At £6 for a capo and ditto for a glass and chrome set of slides (both excellent reviews on Amazon) - I figure why not give it a go. Without doubt IF the capo means less pressure required and easier on the fingers that would be great. I think I've got some sort of blister on my 1st finger tip now - no pain no gain and all that


----------



## Orikoru (May 4, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I think anything that might have me able to play and fiddle around with the guitar for longer is worth a try for sure. At £6 for a capo and ditto for a glass and chrome set of slides (both excellent reviews on Amazon) - I figure why not give it a go. Without doubt IF the capo means less pressure required and easier on the fingers that would be great. I think I've got some sort of blister on my 1st finger tip now - no pain no gain and all that 

Click to expand...

I wouldn't say using a capo makes it any easier to play, all it does is fret all the strings at whatever fret you put it on - so then you can make your A chord shape, but relative to the capo you're now actually playing B, C or whatever - depending on where it was.

But I dunno, maybe I'm wrong. I've never noticed it being any easier with a capo on.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 4, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I wouldn't say using a capo makes it any easier to play, all it does is fret all the strings at whatever fret you put it on - so then you can make your A chord shape, but relative to the capo you're now actually playing B, C or whatever - depending on where it was.

But I dunno, maybe I'm wrong. I've never noticed it being any easier with a capo on.
		
Click to expand...

I think from what Fish said it could act to lower the strings so the chords are easier to play - in terms of pressure required?


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 4, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I wouldn't say using a capo makes it any easier to play, all it does is fret all the strings at whatever fret you put it on - so then you can make your A chord shape, but relative to the capo you're now actually playing B, C or whatever - depending on where it was.

But I dunno, maybe I'm wrong. I've never noticed it being any easier with a capo on.
		
Click to expand...

Depends on the height of the nut to the first fret.
But your right it would be minimal , and change the notes so her voice might sound out of tune.
But not heard Amanda sing so might help


----------



## SatchFan (May 4, 2020)

Like Amanda, my wife is also learning the guitar, choosing electric over the acoustic as it's easier on the fingers particularly as she has a touch of arthritis. Currently following JustinGuitar.com and really enjoying it.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 4, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Depends on the height of the nut to the first fret.
But your right it would be minimal , and change the notes so her voice might sound out of tune.
But not heard Amanda sing so might help 

Click to expand...

You are so right. The dogs think I have a great voice and love me singing to them...


----------



## AmandaJR (May 4, 2020)

Sorry to hijack the whole thread but...

Just had another play and for sure the quality of the chords is improving until fingers won't allow enough pressure. So then I just played with moving between D and A with a strum but not really concerned with the chord sound rather than learning the nimbleness required to move between the two. So didn't exert enough pressure to hurt fingers nor make a good chord sound BUT it felt of value???


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 4, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			You are so right. The dogs think I have a great voice and love me singing to them...

Click to expand...

The thing is playing your guitar and singing in your own house is fantastic.
But if the dogs like it that’s a bonus.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 4, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Sorry to hijack the whole thread but...

Just had another play and for sure the quality of the chords is improving until fingers won't allow enough pressure. So then I just played with moving between D and A with a strum but not really concerned with the chord sound rather than learning the nimbleness required to move between the two. So didn't exert enough pressure to hurt fingers nor make a good chord sound BUT it felt of value???
		
Click to expand...

Yes it will it’s like a practice swing.
Try doing it watching TV when adverts come on ,just have a few chord changes.
Then back to your programme.


----------



## SatchFan (May 4, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Sorry to hijack the whole thread but...

Just had another play and for sure the quality of the chords is improving until fingers won't allow enough pressure. So then I just played with moving between D and A with a strum but not really concerned with the chord sound rather than learning the nimbleness required to move between the two. So didn't exert enough pressure to hurt fingers nor make a good chord sound BUT it felt of value???
		
Click to expand...

I think there's quite a few of us who would be happy to talk guitar all day long so carry on.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 4, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			The thing is playing your guitar and singing in your own house is fantastic.
But if the dogs like it that’s a bonus.
		
Click to expand...

I'll have to learn the dog's songs - Daisy, Daisy (of course) and Championee Oh Lay Oh Lay (since he became an agility star)...

I can't sing very well at all but it sooths the dogs!


----------



## SocketRocket (May 4, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Sorry to hijack the whole thread but...

Just had another play and for sure the quality of the chords is improving until fingers won't allow enough pressure. So then I just played with moving between D and A with a strum but not really concerned with the chord sound rather than learning the nimbleness required to move between the two. So didn't exert enough pressure to hurt fingers nor make a good chord sound BUT it felt of value???
		
Click to expand...

You just have to keep at it until the skin on your finger tips harden. It does get easier (eventually)  😉


----------



## chellie (May 6, 2020)

Bought some rhubarb, ginger and caster sugar. Already have the gin so making rhubarb and ginger gin. Will be ready in four weeks.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 6, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			First three small form factor PC orders have been built, tested and shipped to their new homes. There is definitely a PC market out there that is stronger than it has been for a while.
		
Click to expand...

What cases did they go in?


----------



## GreiginFife (May 6, 2020)

ScienceBoy said:



			What cases did they go in?
		
Click to expand...

One was in a Silverstone SST and the others were AsRock Deskmini A300s.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 26, 2020)

For the guitarists on here. Well I'm still playing ("playing"!) every day and really enjoying it too. Fingers have developed some nice callouses on the tips so I can practice a bit longer before they hurt.

You know the very sensible advice about NOT buying an acoustic guitar? Well I had to scratch the itch and managed to buy this beauty after lots of searching as everywhere (including Yamaha) are on about 2 months back order.



It's a Yamaha F310 and I love it. So much easier to play than the electric we have and sounds lovely.

I've been working on my chords following justinguitar and have also learnt some 1 and 2 string songs - Happy Birthday, Twinkle Twinkle and When the Saints. Just started a 3 string go at Love Me Tender. I like the mix of the proper learning of chords but also trying to play something.

Question - thumb/fingers or plectrum? I've used my thumb to strum/pick but today tried a plectrum and the sound was more consistent and sharper...borderline harsh to my ear but just what I've become used to. I can see it will set me back a bit learning to use it but also how it can improve the sound...

Thoughts?


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 26, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			For the guitarists on here. Well I'm still playing ("playing"!) every day and really enjoying it too. Fingers have developed some nice callouses on the tips so I can practice a bit longer before they hurt.

You know the very sensible advice about NOT buying an acoustic guitar? Well I had to scratch the itch and managed to buy this beauty after lots of searching as everywhere (including Yamaha) are on about 2 months back order.

View attachment 30866

It's a Yamaha F310 and I love it. So much easier to play than the electric we have and sounds lovely.

I've been working on my chords following justinguitar and have also learnt some 1 and 2 string songs - Happy Birthday, Twinkle Twinkle and When the Saints. Just started a 3 string go at Love Me Tender. I like the mix of the proper learning of chords but also trying to play something.

Question - thumb/fingers or plectrum? I've used my thumb to strum/pick but today tried a plectrum and the sound was more consistent and sharper...borderline harsh to my ear but just what I've become used to. I can see it will set me back a bit learning to use it but also how it can improve the sound...

Thoughts?
		
Click to expand...

Plectrum is a natural amplifier and it’s in your interest to learn both.
I don’t use one myself I prefer a softer tone.
But also try some finger picking that’s great but hard to do at first.
See what’s natural to you that’s always what’s best.
nice guitar , I much prefer acoustic.


----------



## Orikoru (May 26, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			For the guitarists on here. Well I'm still playing ("playing"!) every day and really enjoying it too. Fingers have developed some nice callouses on the tips so I can practice a bit longer before they hurt.

You know the very sensible advice about NOT buying an acoustic guitar? Well I had to scratch the itch and managed to buy this beauty after lots of searching as everywhere (including Yamaha) are on about 2 months back order.

View attachment 30866

It's a Yamaha F310 and I love it. So much easier to play than the electric we have and sounds lovely.

I've been working on my chords following justinguitar and have also learnt some 1 and 2 string songs - Happy Birthday, Twinkle Twinkle and When the Saints. Just started a 3 string go at Love Me Tender. I like the mix of the proper learning of chords but also trying to play something.

Question - thumb/fingers or plectrum? I've used my thumb to strum/pick but today tried a plectrum and the sound was more consistent and sharper...borderline harsh to my ear but just what I've become used to. I can see it will set me back a bit learning to use it but also how it can improve the sound...

Thoughts?
		
Click to expand...

My acoustic is a Yamaha as well, a CPX 700. I think they're quite underrated as a guitar brand.

I nearly always play with a plectrum, I'm crap with my fingers. Too fiddly.  And I just can't get the same volume.


----------



## Orikoru (May 26, 2020)

I'm getting a set of sketching pencils and I'm going to try my hand at drawing again. Back at school I was really good at it, but I've not drawn anything since then - well over a decade. Wonder if I've completely lost it or not.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 26, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Plectrum is a natural amplifier and it’s in your interest to learn both.
I don’t use one myself I prefer a softer tone.
But also try some finger picking that’s great but hard to do at first.
See what’s natural to you that’s always what’s best.
nice guitar , I much prefer acoustic.
		
Click to expand...

Ah ha. The amplifier bit makes sense as the sound was louder for sure. I too like the softer sound of thumb/finger - not picked with anything but thumb but will give it a go. The try I had with the plectrum I felt a bit detatched from the guitar but again probably what I'm used to.

I love the guitar. So hard to get hold of and sourced a few in the natural but set my heart on the tobacco sunburst so wasn't going to settle for 2nd best and would have waited. Finally found an online retailer showing 2 in stock and was very happy! The reviews as a beginners guitar are very positive so was determined it was the one for me. It may be a bit big - or at least can feel a little awkward but I can live with that.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 26, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Ah ha. The amplifier bit makes sense as the sound was louder for sure. I too like the softer sound of thumb/finger - not picked with anything but thumb but will give it a go. The try I had with the plectrum I felt a bit detatched from the guitar but again probably what I'm used to.

I love the guitar. So hard to get hold of and sourced a few in the natural but set my heart on the tobacco sunburst so wasn't going to settle for 2nd best and would have waited. Finally found an online retailer showing 2 in stock and was very happy! The reviews as a beginners guitar are very positive so was determined it was the one for me. It may be a bit big - or at least can feel a little awkward but I can live with that.
		
Click to expand...

I bought a folk guitar which is only about 3/4 size of a proper acoustic.
Bit late now I know.
Make sure you sit on a barstool type chair because if you sit on a normal chair with your legs 45* it can push the body to high .
It’s just because the width is twice as much as an electric as well you will soon get used to it.
Look online for the “three chord songbook”  or “little black book of acoustic songs” they will keep you busy for months if not years the black book is brilliant.
If you have trouble finding it let me know and I will find the publishers number.


----------



## chrisd (May 26, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I'm getting a set of sketching pencils and I'm going to try my hand at drawing again. Back at school I was really good at it, but I've not drawn anything since then - well over a decade. Wonder if I've completely lost it or not.
		
Click to expand...

I dont think you lose it, its like like riding a bike!
I've done quite a few drawings in the last few months


----------



## The Autumn Wind (May 26, 2020)

chrisd said:



			I dont think you lose it, its like like riding a bike!
I've done quite a few drawings in the last few months
		
Click to expand...

What do you draw, Chris ?


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 26, 2020)

chrisd said:



			I dont think you lose it, its like like riding a bike!
I've done quite a few drawings in the last few months
		
Click to expand...

I would love to be able to draw .
It’s a great talent .
I’m ok with fruit etc , but my horses made me give up .
They were shocking and looked like they were standing in a ditch.


----------



## chrisd (May 26, 2020)

The Autumn Wind said:



			What do you draw, Chris ?
		
Click to expand...

Mainly portraits from photos


----------



## chrisd (May 26, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			I would love to be able to draw .
It’s a great talent .
I’m ok with fruit etc , but my horses made me give up .
They were shocking and looked like they were standing in a ditch.
		
Click to expand...

I've done awful ones too, practice  practice practice I guess is the answer, even the best of the best had tutors


----------



## Orikoru (May 26, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Mainly portraits from photos
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I always loved to draw people. I think it's because it's more challenging. Like, if you draw a banana people might say 'yeah that's good, it looks like a banana'. But does it look like _that_ banana? When you draw a person people wouldn't just say, yeah that looks like a person, good job. If you know what I mean.


----------



## chrisd (May 26, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah I always loved to draw people. I think it's because it's more challenging. Like, if you draw a banana people might say 'yeah that's good, it looks like a banana'. But does it look like _that_ banana? When you draw a person people wouldn't just say, yeah that looks like a person, good job. If you know what I mean. 

Click to expand...

I find that portraits are more satisfying but just a small pencil stroke can alter a face and you can so easily lose that essential thing, or essence, I guess of somebody ( if you know what I mean)


----------



## Slime (May 26, 2020)

The Autumn Wind said:



			What do you draw, Chris ?
		
Click to expand...

His old age pension.


----------



## chrisd (May 26, 2020)

Slime said:



			His old age pension.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed I do, and this very fine Government have only gone and put mine and Mrs D's pension up this month 😁😁


----------

